

Highly Scalable LDAP, Alternatives - rishikeshg

Folks, Any experience related to implementing a highly scalable (let's say directory has billion records), high performance( in terms of read latency) LDAP server? What other alternatives should I be thinking of?
======
rishikeshg
Hi, I do not have a use case as such. I have used LDAP years ago and was
curious if there are any better products now in the market and what the
challenges with LDAP servers are.

------
staunch
What's the use case? Why LDAP? And really, a billion records?

